# Manual trucks, whos running them?



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Manual trucks are getting harder to find, curious as to how many of you are running them? Work trucks, play trucks, old trucks, new trucks lets hear what you have!

Here are my two. They're listed in my sig but i'll save you the scroll. 98 Chevy 1500 Ex Cab 305 5 speed. And on the trailer, my play truck: 94 GMC Sonoma 350 5 Speed 









And this is a buddy of mine's truck. 98 GMC Sierra 2500 454 5 Speed. (I know it has a chevy grill in the picture, it was temporary while his gmc grill was out for paint.)









Lets see yours!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2004 F-350 powerstroke with the 6speed. I love my stick shift. I wouldnt want to own a auto. But now after 2011 ford is all auto. Boy did that piss me off.


----------



## sbrem (Mar 20, 2004)

My personal pickup, which I don't plow with is an '05 F-250 5.4 6 speed








The company truck I plow and salt with at work is an '09 F-450 V-10 6 speed









I really like the 6 speed. I agree with Mackman, it stinks that Ford is doing away with the standard. I really like the 2011 Fords, but not enough to deal with an automatic


----------



## PerfectEarth (Feb 18, 2010)

2004 6 speed F-550... I love it. Yes, my left leg gets sore after being in the truck for 14 hours. And it can be a pain to run plow/stick/spreader in tighter areas (smaller lots). I tow a lot in landscape season so I like the manual for that also. I was thinking about repair costs when I bought it as well...

But at this point, I'd have to think hard about auto/stick in my next truck. Is that true about no manual in 2011 Fords and on??

Any personal work truck or daily driver- I would have to get an auto I think.


----------



## sbrem (Mar 20, 2004)

PerfectEarth;1190830 said:


> Is that true about no manual in 2011 Fords and on??


Unfortunately, it is true. If you want a manual fullsize pickup/one ton, unless by some chance there are a few 2010 Fords left on lots somewhere, the only choice is a Dodge with the Cummins.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

i run an 84 dodge w350 360 4 spd. a 98 jeep cherokee 4.0l 5 speed and an 88 jeep wrangler 4.2l 5 speed


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

sbrem;1190839 said:


> Unfortunately, it is true. If you want a manual fullsize pickup/one ton, unless by some chance there are a few 2010 Fords left on lots somewhere, the only choice is a Dodge with the Cummins.


and all is right in the world


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a 1995 Ford F350 dually diesel with a 5 spd and a 1991 toyota 22re and 5spd. Both have plows and run every storm.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i have both but the stick shift truck dosent plow.... i hate automatics. i hate them i wish i had bought another stick not an automatic but o well too late now


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I run a 89 chev 2500hd with 350 4spd, and a 02 ford f150 5spd with OD, manual is the only way to go, I think it makes you feel like your driving a real truck. JMO


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i run a 97 f-350 with a 5 speed, id rather plow with an auto, the main reason why i dont like plowing with a stick other than your left foot falling off is with a full load of sand i run out of power at idle when im pushing into a pile. also plastic clutch bushings wear out fast on obs fords and are a nightmare to replace. i cant live without having atleast one standard vehicle though. Thumbs Up


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

3 Sticks, 1 Automatic


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

My bros plow this year is a 03 chevy 3500, dually, dump... 6.0 vortec, with the 5 speed...

And my 09 silverado 3500hd is auto, but has that push button shifter... (makes me feel like a race car driver) lol


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

My left knee has been telling me to get rid of the stick for the last four years. I just got another automatic truck, so this will probably be the last year for the stick. 

I would rather have an auto for residentials anyway, I feel that it gives me better control in tight areas. The auto is also faster in reverse, and it seems like I am backing up at least half the time, no room to turn around, and not worth it anyway on a short push. I don't like having to catch neutral to buzz the plow up (belt drive pumps), but it's a trade off that I can live with.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Our larger trucks are all stick. FL70, F650, Tandem


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Never owned anything with a auto, don't like driving them and dread the idea of not having the option with Ford next time around. 
My 97 F-350 is my Plow Truck, 39,XXX miles, 5spd M, 460. Gets a little busy in the cab when pushing but it makes you a better driver/operator.
My 08 F-350 is the Family Truckster/Toy Hauler, 36,XXX miles, 6spd M, PSD, lock out hubs and a shifter on the floor for the T-case. Got to have hubs and a T-case shifter, don't like auto anything.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

All of my trucks are stick. I prefer driving auto, but like the repair costs if manuals

I only plow with the 1990

1990 F-250 7.3 IDI, 5 speed, dana 60 front
1995 F-350 PSD, 5 speed, 300,000 miles
1993 F-350 Cummins conversion (in progress) will use ZF-5 trans


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

i have a 04 f550 manual 14' dump body, its a little hard in tight spots but great on wide open spots. Just gotta ice my knees down when im done driving


----------



## pwec4974 (Dec 26, 2010)

2000 gmc 1500


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

My truck has the 4L80E, but i am really thinking about an NV4500 Swap. I like manuals, but i think i like the auto for plowing. Then again i dont plow much. Just need to find that donor vehicle....


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Heres my 98 Silverado 2500 6.5l Detroit Td. 5speed manual. GOD I LOVE THIS TRUCK


----------



## Trilogy (Nov 20, 2010)

I use an 84 F-150 with a L6 and 4 spd, stills running strong.


----------



## billfires (May 23, 2001)

I have an 04 ford F350 reg cab dually XL pickup, 4x4, V10, 6 speed, 4.30 gears with 27,000 miles. It has a 9' Pathfinder plow and is used to tow a NH 1920 backhoe. Bill C


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Just bought my truck with the NV4500 in it and it is a very nice ride. I haven't pushed yet, but have the controller mounted up very nice so its easier to use with the stick than with the auto! Im excited to see what its gonna do! I would of liked the 6 speed if I had a choice since reverse is across the gear pattern on the 5 speed, but I can deal!!


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

i'm having this problem now, i have a 2000 F250 XLT ext cab sb 7.3 6speed and i've been thinking about selling it or doing an auto trans conversion. I love my truck but i don't know how i'll like plowing driveways or small lots with a manual. How do you guys make do with the manuals, do you find any benefit over the automatic?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Plowing with a stick is not that big of a deal. MAN UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A stick makes you a better operator because you make every move you make count.
I plow driveways and commercial lots with a stick, sure you're busy but it keeps you from nodding off. 
Cost of a trans vs clutch is a pretty good motivator IMO to run a stick.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ya what buff said and as long as you know how to drive that clutch will last a while


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

randomb0b123;1204568 said:


> ya what buff said and as long as you know how to drive that clutch will last a while


My 2000 F-350 PS had 198K on it when I sold it with the original clutch. It'a all about the driver.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha fair enough men


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

incelandscape;1204843 said:


> haha fair enough men


Nice ride way the way, one suggestion would be to change the mirrors to the towing style.


----------

